# Comex wird Praktikant bei Apple - Das Ende das Jailbreakes?



## Iceananas (28. August 2011)

Der 19-jährige Student aus Chappaqua, New York, in der Szene als "Comex" bekannt, ist der Hauptverantwortliche für die berühmten Jailbreakes, die zusätzliche Funktionen auf iPhones freischalten. 

Nun wird er ein Praktikum bei Apple anfangen, somit ist die Zukunft des JBs unklar.

Der Grund, weshalb er den Lager wechselt, scheint recht banal. Zitat:



> It's been really, really fun, but it's also been a while and I've been getting bored.


Womöglich ist ihm ein Karrieresprung durch seine Aktivitäten gelungen. Das wäre nicht das erste Mal, das ein "Hacker" von große Firmen angestellt wird, wo sie ihre Talenten unter Beweis stellen dürfen.

Quelle: Jailbreak als Karrieresprungbrett: Hacker Comex wird Praktikant bei Apple » t3n News


----------



## JawMekEf (28. August 2011)

Hm, bissl schade. Allerdings gibts genug andere Jailbreaker/Teams von daher wird das Jailbreaken wohl nicht aussterben.


----------



## negert (28. August 2011)

Und wieder wurde ein guter Mensch vom "Monster" gefressen

Ist doch gut gelaufen für ihn. Normalerweise verklagt doch Apple solche Leute immer


----------



## X Broster (28. August 2011)

Und die Kunden können sich über ein noch sicheres iOS freuen.


----------



## Anchorage (28. August 2011)

In Amerika ist der Jailbraik Gesetzmäsig sogar erlaubt also hätte Apple ihn nicht verklagen können.


----------



## MG42 (28. August 2011)

Das sind immer die Schwachen die ihre Seele verkaufen. Naja, man kann nicht von jedem behaupten dass er auch wirklich seinen Standpunkt vertritt (wenigstens so tut) und sich nicht kaufen lässt.


----------



## poiu (28. August 2011)

ich sag nur 



> Come to the Dark Side, we have Cookies!


----------



## tobsel88 (28. August 2011)

Naja wieso nicht wenn die Karierre winkt


----------



## Z28LET (28. August 2011)

Hatte Apple nicht mal eine Philosophie, welche besagt, nimm die Piraten, nicht die Navi.
Passt in dem Sinne ganz gut, solche "Entwickler" einzubinden.


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

Selbst schuld zu apple zu gehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2011)

Der Jailbreak ist doch mittlerweile ohnehin überflüssig geworden.
Zu Beginn, bevor es den Appstore gab, brauchte man den JB damit man per Installer Anwendungen isntallieren konnte. Aber heute gibt es alles über den Appstore. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Iceananas (28. August 2011)

Ich finde an der aktion eigentlich nichts moralisch verwerfliches... Außer man ist grundlegend feindlich eingestellt ggü Apple. Aber ist doch schön dass Apple den nicht jagt sondern einstellt.

Gut man kann gegen die Firmenphilosophie von Apple sein, und da er berühmt ist hätte er auch andere Anlaufstellen gehabt. Ich hätte es wahrscheinlich nicht gemacht, weil Apple nicht meine Vorstellung einer Firma ist, aber rein neutral betrachtet ist es doch völlig nachvollziehbar...


----------



## spionkaese (28. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jailbreak ist doch mittlerweile ohnehin überflüssig geworden.
> Zu Beginn, bevor es den Appstore gab, brauchte man den JB damit man per Installer Anwendungen isntallieren konnte. Aber heute gibt es alles über den Appstore. Was will man mehr?



Freien Zugriff auf das Gerät und die Einstellungen, Multitasking aufm iPod 2g 8gb, ne Shell, Ruby.
Die Sachen die ich häufig nutze. Gibt bestimmt noch mehr.


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. August 2011)

Mein Gott, irgendwann heißt es halt Kohle machen und Seele verkaufen oder sich treu bleiben und arm sein.

Ich gönne ihm das, hätt ih auch so gemacht.  Außerdem sagt man doch halte deine Freunde nah um dich, aber deine Feinde noch näher ^^

Evtl können wir uns ja bald über absichtlich gemachte sicherheitslücken freuen^^

GeoHot (George Hotz) Einer der bekanntesten Jailbreaker Arbeitet schließlich jetzt auch für Facebook


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Mein Gott, irgendwann heißt es halt Kohle machen und Seele verkaufen oder sich treu bleiben und arm sein.


 
Das hat mit Seele verkaufen recht wenig zu tun. Nur leider ist die Pubertät irgendwann vorbei und dann muss man sein Leben aus eigenen Mitteln bestreiten.


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat mit Seele verkaufen recht wenig zu tun. Nur leider ist die Pubertät irgendwann vorbei und dann muss man sein Leben aus eigenen Mitteln bestreiten.



Oh man das meint ich doch damit ^^
Überleg doch mal logisch, wer hat Lust am hungertuch zu nagen.

Und wenn er mit seinen Fähigkeiten Geld verdienen kann ist das doch tausendmal besser, als an kostenlosen jailbreaks zu basteln. (diese ja eigentlich erst als seine Refferenz für ihn gesprochen haben)


Trotzdem verkauft er sich!! So wie jeder ein Stück weit, wenn er Geld verdienen will und es in unserer Gessellschaft schaffen will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Trotzdem verkauft er sich!! So wie jeder ein Stück weit, wenn er Geld verdienen will und es in unserer Gessellschaft schaffen will.


 
"Verkaufen" klingt halt in diesem Zusammenhang so abwertend. Aber es ist vollkommen normal das man seine Fahigkeiten in einen Beruf irgendwann umsetzen muss. Mit 16 habe ich auch aus Spaß PCs zusammengebastelt und kostenlos repariert, heute ist es mein Job.


----------



## SplitxD1 (28. August 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Das sind immer die Schwachen die ihre Seele verkaufen. Naja, man kann nicht von jedem behaupten dass er auch wirklich seinen Standpunkt vertritt (wenigstens so tut) und sich nicht kaufen lässt.


 
Son gut bezahlter Job bei einer der erfolgreichsten Firmen der Welt ist schon *******.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. August 2011)

Apple ist halt nicht ganz so doof und verklagt die Hacker ala Sony und lässt sich dann von Anonymous hacken 

Das man dadurch die Jailbreaks verhindert, kann man mal getrost als lächerlich abtun. Obwohl das auch durchaus die Intention von Apple sein kann.


----------



## Dennisth (28. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Jailbreak ist doch mittlerweile ohnehin überflüssig geworden.
> Zu Beginn, bevor es den Appstore gab, brauchte man den JB damit man per Installer Anwendungen isntallieren konnte. Aber heute gibt es alles über den Appstore. Was will man mehr?


 
Ähm ja. Kannst du mir dann vielleicht helfen? Ich suche fürs iPad ein Programm mitdem ich meinen Sperrbildschirm anpassen kann und da "Widgets" draufpacken kann. Dann hätte ich noch gerne das gegenstück zu "SBSettings" und eine Möglichkeit in den einzelnen "Seiten" vertikal zu Scrollen damit ich keine Ordner brauche.

Wie gibts nicht? Ich dachte es gibt "alles über den Appstore". Was für eine dreiste Lüge 

@Topic:

Tja dann kommen halt andere, die den Jailbreak entwickeln und für uns Nutzer zugänglich machen. Es wird immer einen Jailbreak geben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Ähm ja. Kannst du mir dann vielleicht helfen? Ich suche fürs iPad ein Programm mitdem ich meinen Sperrbildschirm anpassen kann und da "Widgets" draufpacken kann. Dann hätte ich noch gerne das gegenstück zu "SBSettings" und eine Möglichkeit in den einzelnen "Seiten" vertikal zu Scrollen damit ich keine Ordner brauche.
> 
> Wie gibts nicht? Ich dachte es gibt "alles über den Appstore". Was für eine dreiste Lüge


 
Toll, klar kann man sich immer was suchen was noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Aber von brauchen kann keine Rede mehr sein. Da man zu Beginn als "normal-User" nichts installieren konnte und den JB tatsächlich brauchte. Heute ist es oftmals eher eine Ausrede um Software kostenfei und/ oder illegal zu installieren.


----------



## Dennisth (28. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Toll, klar kann man sich immer was suchen was noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Aber von brauchen kann keine Rede mehr sein. Da man zu Beginn als "normal-User" nichts installieren konnte und den JB tatsächlich brauchte. Heute ist es oftmals eher eine Ausrede um Software kostenfei und/ oder illegal zu installieren.


 
Nix für ungut aber darf ich dich auf diese User-News aufmerksam machen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/172333-apple-jetzt-reicht-s-ein-ex-fan-rechnet-ab.html

Nur mal so als Info:
Ein Jailbreak ist nicht dafür da um illegale Sachen damit zu machen. Das wird vom Entwickler (von Cydia) von Werk aus nicht unterstützt. Mit einem Jailbreak kann man fast immer Sachen machen, die erst in 1-2 Jahren von Apple "nachgeliefert" werden und als Weltneuheit verkauft werden (Stichwort: Handy als WLAN-Router)


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Ein Jailbreak ist nicht dafür da um illegale Sachen damit zu machen. Das wird vom Entwickler (von Cydia) von Werk aus nicht unterstützt. Mit einem Jailbreak kann man fast immer Sachen machen, die erst in 1-2 Jahren von Apple "nachgeliefert" werden und als Weltneuheit verkauft werden (Stichwort: Handy als WLAN-Router)


 
Das weiß ich, da ich schon mein erstes iPhone 2007 JB hatte. Nur heute finde ich es sinnlos.


----------



## spionkaese (28. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, da ich schon mein erstes iPhone 2007 JB hatte. Nur heute finde ich es sinnlos.


Was aber, wie ich geschrieben habe, Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Toll, klar kann man sich immer was suchen was noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Aber von brauchen kann keine Rede mehr sein.


 Wie immer wenn bei Apple was nicht geht: Man brauchts halt nicht 

Freuen wir uns darüber das Gott Steve Tim uns sagt was wir brauchen und was nicht. Spart viel Zeit!


----------



## PAN1X (28. August 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> In Amerika ist der Jailbraik Gesetzmäsig sogar erlaubt also hätte Apple ihn nicht verklagen können.


Ist aber erst seit diesem Jahr so, oder nicht? Davor hätte Apple ihn sehr wohl verklagen können. Haben sie aber nicht.


----------



## negert (28. August 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Haben sie aber nicht.



Ich denke das hatte Marketingtechnische Gründe. Es wär dann sicher was gekommen wie: Die guten werden nun verklagt weil sie neue Funktionen freigeschalten haben.

Ich denke er hatte seinen Spass, wird jetzt gut bei Apple verdienen und vielleicht sogar seine Meinung zu einem offeneren iOS miteinbringen können. Ich gönn ihm den erfolg auf jeden Fall.


----------



## fire2002de (29. August 2011)

tobsel88 schrieb:


> Naja wieso nicht wenn die Karierre winkt


 

so ist es alles andere is gelaber die Brötchen verdienen sich nicht vom jailbreaken....

es gibt noch genug Leute die fähig sind da weiter zumachen... is ja nich so das er der einzige is also is das Thema mal wieder völlig fail...
*
*


----------



## Hydroxid (29. August 2011)

Echt Hammer


----------



## Do Berek (30. August 2011)

Wenn ich den Feind nicht kontrollieren kann,mache ich ich ihn halt zu einem von meinen...So schaltet man heute Konkurenz aus...MS lässt grüssen


----------



## Infin1ty (30. August 2011)

Ich würde vorsichtig sein, was ihr hier so alles öffentlich macht  Für Leute die kundtun, dass sie nen 
Jailbreak nutzen werden gerne Verwarnungen von der Moderation ausgeprochen...

Ein iOS mit Jailbreak hat seine Vorzüge, aber ich mag Android trozdem lieber.

Und ich finde nicht, dass über ihn geurteilt werden sollte. Wer hätte nicht das gleiche gemacht ?


Edit: Da ist es passiert


----------



## cracker (30. August 2011)

erinnert mich irgendwie an die microsoft-xbox-halo geschichte  

naja.. ich gönns dem typen.. 
auch wenn ich ehrlich gesagt seeeeeeehhhhhrr wenige leute kenne die jailbreaks wegen den zusätzlichen funktionen machen.. 
naja.. aber du machst es sicher nur deretwegen


----------



## king_kalle (31. August 2011)

Praktikant  da hat er sich aber über den Tisch ziehen lassen! Normalerweise zahlen Unternehmen Geld für derartige Menschen


----------

